# Rheinland-Mountainbike-Cup



## Meridaracer (9. Januar 2009)

Hallöchen ihr Sportkanonen,

Bonnekessel wird mich jetzt zwar köpfen das ich diesen Thread eröffnet habe und nicht er selber.
Aber man ist ja von mir gewohnt das ich ein Schnellstarter bin  

Und so wie ich es mitbekommen habe war ja der Rheinland-Mountainbike-Cup früher der German-A-Cup. Wollte halt mal in die Runde ein paar Fragen werfen, wer denn alles so mitfährt und wie Ihr den Cup so findet?
Denn eigentlich wollte ich Bundesliga fahren doch aus verschiedenen Gründen mache ich das jetzt doch nicht und suche halt einen guten Ersatz und denke das der Rheinland-Mountainbike-Cup es sein könnte.

Falls Ihr auch noch selber Infos sucht dann einfach hier nachlesen.


----------



## fdheidkamp (9. Januar 2009)

Wir freuen uns sehr wenn DU als Bundesliga Fahrer auch in unserem Cup mitfährst.

Du bekommst einiges geboten, da kannst Du sicher sein, da alle Veranstalter des Cups voll hinter der Sache stehen und alle Kräfte mobilisieren um erstklassige Rennen vorzustellen.

Bis im Juni bei uns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hefra (9. Januar 2009)

Der Rheinland Cup ist ein ziemlich schöner Cup. Die meisten Strecken machen echt Spaß. Pracht nicht, das war mir letztes Jahr zu hart und ich musste mit Schwindel und saumäßigen Kopfschmerzen aufgeben - dieses Jahr wirds aber klappen! Ich hoffe nur Michael drenkt mich im Uphill nicht wieder ab 

Mein Favorit war das Rennen in Betzdorf. Bis auf meine Form hat da einfach alles gestimmt.

Ich bin dieses Jahr auf jedenfall im Cup dabei. Eins der Rennen werd ich aber sicher sausen lassen, wahrscheinlich Daun. Das ist einfach zu weit zu fahren.

Im Vergleich zur Bundesliga gibt es kleinere Starterfelder. 
Es lohnt auf jedenfall.

[email protected] Meridaracer, kanns sein dass wir uns vom Rheingaumarathon kennen?


----------



## Meridaracer (9. Januar 2009)

hefra schrieb:


> [email protected] Meridaracer, kanns sein dass wir uns vom Rheingaumarathon kennen?



Das kann gut möglich sein. Jedenfalls war ich da am Start. Doch habe ich in deinem Profil oder Album kein Bild von dir gefunden sonst könnte ich dir da ja weiterhelfen.


----------



## hefra (9. Januar 2009)

Ich hab mal schnell ein Album mit Fotos aus Rennen angelegt. Sind auch ein paar aus dem Cup dabei...


----------



## Meridaracer (9. Januar 2009)

Also irgendwie kommste mir schon bekannt vor.


----------



## flämischer löwe (22. Januar 2009)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Hallöchen ihr Sportkanonen,
> 
> Bonnekessel wird mich jetzt zwar köpfen das ich diesen Thread eröffnet habe und nicht er selber.
> Aber man ist ja von mir gewohnt das ich ein Schnellstarter bin
> ...


Bonne freut sich über jede Werbung für den Cup.
Weil nur so kann der Cup werden.
Für Racer von Racer, und vor allem für die Kids, unsere nachkommen.


----------



## Meridaracer (23. Januar 2009)

Na wenn das so ist 

Und jetzt gibt es sogar eine U23-Wertung im Cup! Ich könnte vor Freude heulen


----------



## hefra (23. Januar 2009)

Die u23 Wertung gibts zu spät... ich bin zu alt


----------



## Meridaracer (24. Januar 2009)

hefra schrieb:


> Die u23 Wertung gibts zu spät... ich bin zu alt



mein beileid... aber jetzt rockst du die Elite weg


----------



## fdheidkamp (3. Februar 2009)

Die Anmeldung ist eröffnet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.malkmus-timing.de/Rheinland-MTB-Cup/

Viel Erfolg und Vergnügen bei der Teilnahme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (3. Februar 2009)

SUPER


----------



## Delgado (3. Februar 2009)

Gerade angemeldet


----------



## helman (3. Februar 2009)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## Chr!s (3. Februar 2009)

Erklärt mir mal bitte, was es mit der Chip-ID in der Anmeldung auf sich hat. Muss ich da was eintragen? Lizenznummer oder was?


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. Februar 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Gerade angemeldet


 
Ich schon gestern !!


----------



## fdheidkamp (3. Februar 2009)

Chr!s schrieb:


> Erklärt mir mal bitte, was es mit der Chip-ID in der Anmeldung auf sich hat. Muss ich da was eintragen? Lizenznummer oder was?



In Bergisch Gladbach gab es auf Grund der hohen Starterzahlen aus 2008 den Wunsch die Zeitmessung durch Champion Chips vorzunehmen. Die Anmeldung und Auswertung vollziehen wir händisch aber die reine Dateneingabe nicht per Auge und Hand sonder per Champion Chip; bei Läufen ist das seit Jahren üblich ! Wer so einen Chip besitzt braucht sich vor Ort keinen zu leihen sondern trägt einfach seine vorhandene Chip Nummer ein, die ist nämlich weltweit einzig vorhanden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (3. Februar 2009)

fdheidkamp schrieb:


> In Bergisch Gladbach gab es auf Grund der hohen Starterzahlen aus 2008 den Wunsch die Zeitmessung durch Champion Chips vorzunehmen. Die Anmeldung und Auswertung vollziehen wir händisch aber die reine Dateneingabe nicht per Auge und Hand sonder per Champion Chip; bei Läufen ist das seit Jahren üblich ! Wer so einen Chip besitzt braucht sich vor Ort keinen zu leihen sondern trägt einfach seine vorhandene Chip Nummer ein, die ist nämlich weltweit einzig vorhanden !



Ok, danke für die schnelle Antwort. Leider bin ich nicht im Besitz eines solchen Chips, gehe aber davon aus, dass wir einen gegen Pfand erhalten. Finde es eine tolle Sache. Bin gespannt auf das Event bei euch.


----------



## Bonnekessel (12. Februar 2009)

Preisgeld ist online!

http://www.german-a-cup.de/preisgeldschema-2009

GRuß BOnne


----------



## Meridaracer (18. Februar 2009)

Super 

Müsste mich dann auch mal so langsam mal anmelden.


----------



## Bonnekessel (18. Februar 2009)

Danke für Hochsetzen des Threads )))


----------



## Meridaracer (18. Februar 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> Danke für Hochsetzen des Threads )))



Schleichwerbung


----------



## fdheidkamp (5. März 2009)

Klasse ! Anfang März und die Starterzahlen sind schon über 100 !!

Ich freu mich wieder auf die Veranstaltungen .

Und so sieht das Führungstrikot aus:


----------



## Meridaracer (12. März 2009)

Ich habe mich dann auch mal angemeldet


----------



## Marc B (14. März 2009)

Wer gründet hier Forum mal eine Interessensgemeinschaft zum Cup? Da könnte man auch gut diskutieren.


----------



## Meridaracer (14. März 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Wer gründet hier Forum mal eine Interessensgemeinschaft zum Cup? Da könnte man auch gut diskutieren.



Man kann doch auch hier ganz gut Diskutieren


----------



## Marc B (15. März 2009)

Stimmt. Aber nicht jeder sucht sich den Thread hier raus. Eine Gruppe wäre vielleicht gut, für Interessierte, die den Cup etc. noch nicht kennen. Also nur so als Idee

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meridaracer (15. März 2009)

Ach so ja stimmt


----------



## fdheidkamp (11. April 2009)

Vergünstigte Cup Anmeldung noch bis Mitte April möglich.


Alles weitere auf der Cup Homepage

http://www.rheinland-mtb-cup.de

Bis jetzt sind schon über 200 Starter dabei.


----------



## Solanum (13. April 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Wer gründet hier Forum mal eine Interessensgemeinschaft zum Cup? Da könnte man auch gut diskutieren.



gar nicht nötig! gibt´s schon Link


Grüße, Iris


----------



## Bonnekessel (29. April 2009)

Noch knapp 4 Wochen, dann geht es in Betzdorf endlich wieder los. Die Starterzahlen stehen mittlerweile bei über 200. Hoffentlich werden es noch mehr, denn wer in Betzdorf nicht dabei ist, verpasst etwas. Der Hexenkessel im Start- Zielbereich ist wirklich etwas ganz Besonderes.

Hoffentlich spielt was Wetter mit, dann kommen sicher wieder viele radsportverrückte Zuschauer nach Betzdorf-Buche.


----------



## fdheidkamp (29. April 2009)

Bonnekessel schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Hoffentlich spielt was Wetter mit, dann kommen sicher wieder viele radsportverrückte Zuschauer nach Betzdorf-Buche.



Das Wetter wird bestimmt mitspielen


----------



## Marc B (29. April 2009)

Den wärmsten April seit langen haben wir ja jetzt schon gehabt. Dann wäre ein Sommer, der diese Bezeichnung auch verdient hat der nächste passende Schritt


----------



## Bonnekessel (24. Mai 2009)

Haben heute in Solingen noch einige Leute gesehen und Flyer verteilt. Das wird sicher spannend, wer die Nase vorne hat.

Klare Favoriten gibt es sicher nur in wenigen Klassen.

Bisher haben 257 gemeldet.
Die Voranmeldung schließt Mitte der Woche!
Hier geht es zur Anmeldung: http://www.malkmus-timing.de/Rheinland-MTB-Cup/index.php

Sonst am Renntag, bis 1 Stunde vor dem Start, aber mit Nachmeldegebühr


----------



## Bonnekessel (26. Mai 2009)

*Betzdorf: Onlinemeldeschluss: Donnerstag 18.00 Uhr!!*

Wer kurzfristig online anmeldet, kann besser vor Ort zahlen. Das ist ok so! 

*Wer auf der Liste steht, macht ja keine Arbeit, also auch keine Nachgebühr! *


----------



## Meridaracer (26. Mai 2009)

Bald gehts loooooos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (26. Mai 2009)

Hi

Wie sie ist das mit der U17 Liz klasse gedacht..? die sollen ja jetzt mit den hobby herren gestartet werden. Gibt ihr den U17 eine Vorgabe, stellet sie als erstes auf oder sind die Startreihen wild gemischt?

Wäre gut wenn  mir da jemand eine Auskunft geben könnte.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## Meridaracer (26. Mai 2009)

Hab auch gelesen das zum Bsp. U23, Elite, Senioren usw. zusammen 15.30 Uhr starten. Würde mich daher auch interessieren ob wir da separate Startfelder haben um dann wenigstens mal kurz zu sehen mit wem man es in seiner AK zu tun hat. Oder wird gar in kurzen Abständen (30 sek.), wie ich es vom Mitteldeustschland-Cup kenne, gestartet.


----------



## fdheidkamp (27. Mai 2009)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Wie sie ist das mit der U17 Liz klasse gedacht..? die sollen ja jetzt mit den hobby herren gestartet werden. Gibt ihr den U17 eine Vorgabe, stellet sie als erstes auf oder sind die Startreihen wild gemischt?
> 
> ...



U 17 vorweg, und dann ca im 2 Minuten Takt die einzelnen Gruppen hintereinander je Startblock. Die Reihenfolge kannst Du für X-Hardt , das Rennen in Bergisch Gladbach auf der Homepage sehen unter dem letzten Newsletter der oben steht. www.x-hardt.de dort gibt es dann ein Schaubild


----------



## Bonnekessel (27. Mai 2009)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Wie sie ist das mit der U17 Liz klasse gedacht..? die sollen ja jetzt mit den hobby herren gestartet werden. Gibt ihr den U17 eine Vorgabe, stellet sie als erstes auf oder sind die Startreihen wild gemischt?
> 
> ...



MALTE hätte also freie Fahrt!

Oder wolltest du in der U 17 ran


----------



## Peter88 (27. Mai 2009)

OK danke für die info.


----------



## snoeren (28. Mai 2009)

Fährt jemand aus der Kölner Ecke am Sonntag nach Betzdorf und will eine Fahrgemeinschaft gründen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (28. Mai 2009)

Kann leider nicht den ganzen Cupmitfahren. Betzdorf muss cih schon ausfallen lassen wegen Saarschleife. Euch aber viel Glück und Spaß!


----------



## Meridaracer (28. Mai 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Kann leider nicht den ganzen Cupmitfahren. Betzdorf muss cih schon ausfallen lassen wegen Saarschleife. Euch aber viel Glück und Spaß!



Warum nicht umgekehrt


----------



## [email protected] (28. Mai 2009)

Ich konzentriere mich eher auf die Gesamtwerung des *MTB Cup Saar Pfalz*
Aber in Büchel bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei. Den rest mal schauen.


----------



## Meridaracer (28. Mai 2009)

Ach sooo


----------



## Solanum (28. Mai 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Kann leider nicht den ganzen Cupmitfahren. Betzdorf muss cih schon ausfallen lassen wegen Saarschleife. Euch aber viel Glück und Spaß!



na dann kommen wir uns ja in Betzdorf schonmal nicht in die Quere ...

...viel Erfolg!!

Iris


----------



## [email protected] (28. Mai 2009)

Solanum schrieb:


> na dann kommen wir uns ja in Betzdorf schonmal nicht in die Quere ...
> 
> ...viel Erfolg!!
> 
> Iris





Danke, dir auch


----------



## Meridaracer (28. Mai 2009)

ja ja Junioren  das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## tranquillity (1. Juni 2009)

Betdzorf war klasse! Schöne Strecke, super Wetter und super Orga! Danke


----------



## fdheidkamp (1. Juni 2009)

Kann ich voll zustimmen,Danke Betzdorf, die Strecke wird von Jahr zu Jahr  besser auch wenn Ihr nichts ändert. Sie ist einfach bestens.


----------



## helman (1. Juni 2009)

Betzdorf war klasse, Geile Strecke !
Wäre auch gerne noch ein Runde mehr gefahren.....
helman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas Sommer (6. Juni 2009)

Fotos von Betzdorf:
http://www.flickr.com/search/[email protected]&q=Rheinland-MTB-Cup+Betzdorf+&m=text


----------



## Thomas Sommer (9. Juni 2009)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> Fotos von Betzdorf:
> http://www.flickr.com/search/[email protected]&q=Rheinland-MTB-Cup+Betzdorf+&m=text



falscher Link, dieser ist besser:
http://www.flickr.com/search/?w=all&q=Rheinland-MTB-Cup+Betzdorf&m=text


----------



## snoeren (9. Juni 2009)

Klasse Bilder! Vielen Dank Thomas. 
Auf einem bin ich sogar mal gut getroffen


----------



## Bonnekessel (10. Juni 2009)

Hier das Trikot für die Gewinner in den Hobbyklassen:








Rückseite folgt ...


----------



## Bonnekessel (7. Juli 2009)

Die Generalprobe für die DM in St. Märgen für alle Lizenzler am kommenden Wochenende auf der berüchtigten Strecke in Pracht!

Du kennst sie noch nicht?

Dann kommt und seht euch die Strecke an:

Startzeit für die U 23/Elite/Sen 1 und Sen2 ist 15:45!

Renndauer: ca. 75 Minuten

Anmeldung, Preise und alle Infos unter: www.rheinland-mtb-cup.de


Bonne


----------



## redrace (10. Oktober 2009)

HUHU
Irgend etwas stimmt mit eurem Server nicht. Die Seite ist down!

Den Link zu den Bildern aus Büchel findet Ihr hier


----------



## Delgado (11. Oktober 2009)

Klasse Bilder 

Danke!


----------



## redrace (11. Oktober 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Klasse Bilder
> 
> Danke!



HUHU
Geht so, war schon mal besser! *wegduck* vor Edith


----------

